# Auto dog feeders



## creeksidelc (Aug 4, 2014)

Has anyone ever made their own automatic/self feeder for dogs that will keep mice out? I built an auto feeder a couple months ago and it was working great until I found the stash of food the rodents had been stealing. It was almost 50 lbs of dog food. I'm back to hand feeding until I can figure something out.


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2006)

Pedal-operated lid?
Not sure how to build it, but here's an example:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5EbSWMGISM[/ame]


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

That is terrific!. Easy to build that -- just get a tray of some sort for a step-plate and affix it to the pedal of a pedal-operated wastebasket.


----------

